# Alurahmen?



## northshoreride (22. März 2008)

hey, ich hab vor mir ein bmx aufzubauen da mir mein dirtbike kein spaß mehr macht. Da ich noch schüler bin habe ich nicht viel geld und da hab ich jetzt von ein kumpel ein rahmen angeboten bekomm es ist allerdings ein alurahmen....hält der das auch alles aus???


danke schon ma


----------



## Son (22. März 2008)

was soll das bitte für ein rahmen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northshoreride (22. März 2008)

ein ganz normaler bmx rahm halt...sag ich doch das is ziehmlich ungewöhnlich oder?


----------



## Hertener (22. März 2008)

> ein ganz normaler bmx rahm


ist aus Cromo oder zumindest aus Hiten - Alu höchstens für Race.


----------



## northshoreride (22. März 2008)

.


----------



## Son (22. März 2008)

ja, ich würd das teil nicht kaufen


----------



## northshoreride (22. März 2008)

und warum stelln die schwuchtel da sowas erst her? soll man da ne federgabel rein baun oder was *hihi*


----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. März 2008)

n ganz lustiger


----------



## Handbremse (22. März 2008)

halt mal nen magnet dran ;-)


----------



## RISE (22. März 2008)

Der einzige Street Alurahmen, der mir spontan einfÃ¤llt, war ein uralt Modell des 2Hip Pork. 
Wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben? Am besten mal im Bikemarkt gucken oder dich in einem spezifischen BMX Forum anmelden, da gibts im An- und Verkauf meist mehrere Angebote. Ab und an lohnt auch ein Blick bei ebay oder der BMX Auktion. Spontan wÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass du zwischen 100 - 150â¬ einen guten Rahmen in gebrauchtem Zustand bekommst und zwar nicht aus Alu.

PS:Hier im ort fÃ¤hrt Ã¼brigens tatsÃ¤chlich wer mit Federgabel im BMX. Ãber die Intelligenz oder den Sinn braucht man selbstverstÃ¤ndlich nicht reden.


----------



## gmozi (23. März 2008)

northshoreride schrieb:


> und warum stelln *die schwuchtel* da sowas erst her? soll man da ne federgabel rein baun oder was *hihi*



Homophobie ;-)
Ich glaube nicht, dass alle Hersteller von Alu BMX Rahmen schwul sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. März 2008)

wer weiss ob die hersteller nicht doch..... 
ah, lassen wir das *roflcopter*


aber mal im ernst. du solltest für einen alu bmx rahmen nicht viel geld ausgeben
 und den rahmen wenn, nur für race benutzen.
alles andere würde er einfach nciht aushalten.

die letzten alu bmx rahmen die ich noch kenne waren die von diamond back.
 aber das dürfte schon fast 20 jahre her sein.


----------



## RISE (23. März 2008)

Da geb ich dir recht, aber den Roflcopter lassen wir mal lieber im Hangar...


----------



## northshoreride (25. März 2008)

ok..ich glaub da wart ich noch nen bissl bis ich mir ein ordentlichen rahmen kaufen kann und bleib bei mein dirtbike


----------



## agent_steed (25. März 2008)

das ist wohl in unser aller interesse.


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

Also MIR solls egal sein ;-)


----------

